

My Co-Founders Took Away Everything I’d Created. Here’s What I Learned - taylorbuley
https://medium.com/backchannel/my-co-founders-took-away-everything-i-d-created-but-i-made-the-muse-successful-anyway-ece31e0578f6

======
PeekPoke
Name and shame

